# Using dog brushes as carders



## Cdambro

I have been watching lots of you tube videos on all things roving and spinning. Came accross one where the girl was using dog brushes as carders. Just wondering of anyone else does or has and how do they compare to carders. Thanks.


----------



## wordancer

They work, but not as well,and if you can only do a small amount at a time and is a stop gap measure. If you plan to do a lot of carding, you should get real ones.


----------



## nellig

I sometimes get my dog brushes mixed up with my flickers. The dogs don't like either and the locks don't seem to care.

Flickers are used to open locks of wool. Locks are the tips of the wool of some breeds that like to stay in curlicues. You can then spin directly from the lock or put on your combs or carders. If you don't brush out the locks, they tend to stay as locks. The combs or carders don't open them up well and you get bumps and lumps in your spinning.


----------



## deemail

I do, but it was totally because I couldn't afford real cards when I started... after learning on the wire dog combs.... I'm fine with it...


----------



## kaixixang

deemail said:


> I do, but it was totally because I couldn't afford real cards when I started... after learning on the wire dog combs.... I'm fine with it...


I'm with you on the cost of the combs. I used a "set" on real cotton bolls (after I removed the seeds) and had some nice brushings. Didn't have my drop spindle then...but I wouldn't mind doing the effort again.

Just in case Jessica-Jean reads this...the previous grab session was part of the left-over "blooms" that happen. This was a machine harvested field...or Mom wouldn't have let me grab any off of the plants.


----------



## shepherd

I have a "flicker" - upgrade from cat comb - used at fairs for teens to "card" for us as we spin


----------



## mama879

Flicker is a name brand of carders? Yup still learning.


----------



## Longtimer

mama879 said:


> Flicker is a name brand of carders? Yup still learning.


No. It is a single carder about 2-3 inches wide that is used to "flick" open locks of wool. I have a short piece of 2x4. I lay the lock on the bare edge and draw the flicker across it. Opens up the ends and yarn can be spun directly


----------



## sockyarn

I us a dog brush as a flicker. It is the kind were you can push a button on the back so the fiber that is stuck down in the bristles come up to the ends and is easy to remove. I love it better then the flickers for fiber.


----------



## mama879

Going to check out a flicker. Be back soon.


----------



## deenashoemaker

I've used dog brushes since the sixties. Much easier on my hands so I've gotten pretty guick at it


----------



## Goodshepfarm

I used one as well when I started out many years ago, worked great.


----------

